# Kitchen clean-up rituals?



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, I do this every night before I can go to bed (this is what my mother taught me): 
1. Clean (wipe down) the stove, including removing the burner rings and washing those and around the rings.
2. The fan hood and backsplash.
3. The oven door glass--inside and out.
4. After doing the dishes, clean the sink with Comet (always Comet). Even with a DW, there are still dishes I do by hand that need to be put away before I can go to bed. 
5. Change the dish towel for a clean one.
6. Change the hand towel (no wonder I'm always doing laundry).
7. Make sure the sink is rinsed well--refresh the dishcloths by pouring bleach in the sink and then floating the dish cloths overnight.
8. Sweep the floor.
9. Mop the floor.
10. Turn off the light and declare the kitchen closed for the night.

Besides all of the above, I now clean the inside and outside of the microwave (didn't have one of those when I was growing up until I was in my teens).

Run the dishwasher but first put the sink strainers and dish cloths in it--I skip the bleach routine every other night. 

Wipe down the fridge.

Put away all appliances/pans/other stuff from the basement.

Bleach cutting boards.

Declare the kitchen closed for the night. Oh--my mom did that too. 

What are your daily kitchen cleaning rituals?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2012)

You do more cleaning each night than I do in an entire month!

I give everything a lick and a promise as I go along.

Last night I cleaned out the inside of an ice cream container, I suppose that is a start!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 1, 2012)

lol, bea!

i'd say marry a woman with ocd!  

the ex-gf who's  constantly befriending me on facebook was an ocd cleaner. both of our apartments were surgically clean.

i kinda miss that... 

lol.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, bea!
> 
> i'd say marry a woman with ocd!
> 
> ...


I didn't say the rest of the house was like that, just that these were the things that my mother did and that I learned to do. I can't go to bed until the kitchen is done. And, with a vac-n-steam, doing the floor is a really quick to do. Takes me longer to load the DW.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay, I do this every night before I can go to bed (this is what my mother taught me):
> 1. Clean (wipe down) the stove, including removing the burner rings and washing those and around the rings.
> 2. The fan hood and backsplash.
> 3. The oven door glass--inside and out.
> ...


Are you hooked up to municipal sewerage?
How long do your dish cloths and towels last?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

I live in the country and have my own septic system. 

The dish cloths last quite awhile. I don't bleach the towels, I just replace them everyday with fresh ones.

If I don't use the oven, I skip that. And, I only clean the burners that I used that day. If the microwave wasn't used, it gets skipped as well. I also clean the fridge out every week and wash the shelves and crisper drawers. That's either Saturday or Sunday (at this time of year, usually Sunday after I'm done processing the veggies for the day). 

Since food is prepped in the kitchen, it is important to me that it is cleaned daily. I don't have to do "deep cleaning" of the kitchen very often (I move the fridge and stove about once every 4-6 weeks so I can clean behind and under them).

It takes me about 30 minutes to do the kitchen (depends on how many dishes I have to hand wash--some days, I have two racks of pots, pans, etc. in addition to a full load in the DW, other days, I don't have a lot of dishes to do by hand).


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

I clean as I go. But, being that the kitchen is the least used room in my condo, it never requires too much attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

I take care of all of it once a week...daily is just clean as you go.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

I clean as I go as well. It is just after dinner is done, the kitchen gets restored to how it was in the morning. BT--my mother was a surgical R.N. ... probably explains the OCD re: the kitchen.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay, I do this every night before I can go to bed (this is what my mother taught me):...
> 
> 4. After doing the dishes, clean the sink with Comet (always Comet). Even with a DW, there are still dishes I do by hand that need to be put away before I can go to bed.
> 5. Change the dish towel for a clean one.
> ...




Clean towels every night, towels in the sink with bleach every night, towels in the DW every night.

The used towels go in the sink with bleach THEN into the DW?  Do you then wash them in the washing machine after that?


You have rituals for sure.  I just clean up after myself occasionally.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Clean towels every night, towels in the sink with bleach every night, towels in the DW every night.
> 
> The used towels go in the sink with bleach THEN into the DW?  Do you then wash them in the washing machine after that?
> 
> ...


Other than the utensil container and knife block, I don't keep anything on my countertops. So, wiping those down is easy <g>. 

I don't bleach the towels, I just replace them. They go in the washer. I bleach the dish cloths every other day (my mother does them every night--I'm going to introduce the "wash them in the DW" trick next time I'm there). The dish cloths go in the DW on the off nights. I replace the dish cloths 1x/week and run the soiled ones through the washer. You think I'm anal--a friend won't wash dish towels or dish cloths in the same load with underwear! And, puts sponges in the microwave every day for 30 seconds. I do put the nylon pot scrubber, bottle brush, etc. in the DW about once a week.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Other than the utensil container and knife block, I don't keep anything on my countertops. So, wiping those down is easy <g>.



You know that knife blocks, can be a pretty filthy place, right?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Other than the utensil container and knife block, I don't keep anything on my countertops. So, wiping those down is easy <g>.
> 
> I don't bleach the towels, I just replace them. They go in the washer. I bleach the dish cloths every other day (my mother does them every night--I'm going to introduce the "wash them in the DW" trick next time I'm there). The dish cloths go in the DW on the off nights. I replace the dish cloths 1x/week and run the soiled ones through the washer. You think I'm anal--a friend won't wash dish towels or dish cloths in the same load with underwear! And, puts sponges in the microwave every day for 30 seconds. I do put the nylon pot scrubber, bottle brush, etc. in the DW about once a week.




You listed the dish cloth and towel rituals as part of your nightly ritual.  That made all the steps you listed as appearing anal.

I keep a spray bottle of bleach and water to spray all surfaces after handling meats, especially poultry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> You know that knife blocks, can be a pretty filthy place, right?


I know--you caught me--I have a spray bottle with bleach mix in it that I spray on the knife and wipe off before I use it. I want a magnetic strip for the knives, but don't have a place to put it near the stove...someday.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You listed the dish cloth and towel rituals as part of your nightly ritual.  That made all the steps you listed as appearing anal.
> 
> I keep a spray bottle of bleach and water to spray all surfaces after handling meats, especially poultry.


I use one cutting board for meat and use it on the left-hand side of the sink, another for veggies and use it on the right-hand side of the sink. The stove is on the left-hand side, so I do all my meat prep close to the stove, all my veggie/fruit prep on the other side and wash my hands (up to my elbows!) when I move from one to the other, don't use the same knife for the veggies that I use for the meat. I put the appliances used for meat on the left-hand side (electric frying pan, etc.), appliances for veggies (e.g., the juicer) on the right-hand side so I stay on the appropriate side while prepping the ingredients. 

In 2008, my mother contracted a rare bacterial infection and was in isolation in an infectious disease unit, on IV antibiotics daily for 12 weeks once she was released. I went to MN to care for her after she was released and really got into the practice of washing my hands constantly while in the kitchen and using dedicated cutting boards and knives. I also got in the habit of always closing the toilet lid before flushing at that time (no, there wasn't a toilet in the kitchen or near the kitchen, but that was another thing we were told to do after she was released).

I bleach both cutting boards after I've used them. My cutting boards are "homemade" from hardwood flooring cut offs. I can make more of those...there is plenty of hardwood to use for cutting boards. The cutting board that fits over the sinks is used only for veggies/fruit. I sealed it with Watco butcherblock food-safe sealant. And, I only use it when I'm processing veggies for freezing or canning.

FWIW, my brother adheres to almost the same rituals re: daily kitchen clean up. Except, he doesn't do the kitchen floor every day. But, he does the one side of the sink for meat prep, the other for produce, scours the sinks, and refreshes the dish cloths in bleach every night.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 1, 2012)

I do try hard to keep my kitchen clean, but it is NOT as clean as yours, C-Dub.  And right now it is a disaster!!  

Full of tomatoes and canning supplies, and I had a meeting last night til late, so yesterday's mess is still there waiting for me.  Ah, well, it will get a good cleaning as soon as the tomatoes stop producing.  Then, I will scrub all the little tomato splats off the walls, take a nylon scrubby to the outside of the pressure cooker and the stove top, and put all the canning stuff back in the top of the bedroom closet.  In the meantime, we eat in the dining room, or on the porch, and I try not to agonize about the clutter.

The pool is much cleaner than the kitchen, right now.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

The subject line probably should have been kitchen hygiene...SG, it does get a bit tricky when the produce exceeds the # of hours in the day one has to process it all...tomatoes are just turning now...all heck will break out when I start hauling wheelbarrows of tomatoes home from the farm...


----------



## Merlot (Aug 1, 2012)

I dont exactly have a ritual, I just make sure everything is clean always.  I am kind of anal about my kitchen, more so then the rest of the house.  I had a cousin who had a very dirty kitchen and my brother and I would attempt to find out which dish she had cooked at the family reunions so we could avoid it.  I understand that someone with a clean kitchen can refuse to wash their hands etc... but it was just the thought of it.   I dont ever want anyone to think that I am dirty where they will be eating, when I cook or even to put the thought in their head when they come over!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

I am certainly clean in the kitchen, and mindful of cross contamination and other hazards, but humans have made it pretty far without being meticulous, clean freaks. In an industrial setting, the chances are far greater that something could go wrong, just because of the volumes of food, and more people handling it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I am certainly clean in the kitchen, and mindful of cross contamination and other hazards, but humans have made it pretty far without being meticulous, clean freaks. In an industrial setting, the chances are far greater that something could go wrong, just because of the volumes of food, and more people handling it.


I am definitely not a clean freak--ask the DH! I am, however, anal about the kitchen (and, to a certain extent, the bathroom). I live with hairy, drooly dogs (well, now I only have one full-time, but I've had as many as 7 Saint Bernards and Newfoundlands in this 1300-sq ft house). I taught all the dogs the command "whoosh" to move them out of the kitchen (it is too small for dogs to be in it). The added dog hair, drool, and dirt is why I got the "cleaning aids" (steamers, IRoomba) because I could not keep the house clean unless I spent every day cleaning. It would take me 8 hours to get the drool and dog dirt off the walls in the back entrance (or, as a real estate agent would call it, the mudroom). With the steamer, it takes me 1.5 hours. Anyway, I couldn't keep the house clean. It was a never-ending battle. Now, it is much easier and having the cleaning aids makes a big difference. But, the kitchen rituals were taught to me by mother and habits die hard!


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2012)

Ever since I had the Norovirus, I have become fanatical about keepinig the counter tops and bathroom clean. More like an obsession. And I can't stand salt or sugar granules on the counter. I am always running my hands over the counter tops to see if there are any. I use the surgical wipes that I got from Winthrop to wipe down the counter tops and faucet handles in both rooms. Since I make it a point to not invite folks into my apartment, I am not concerned with appearances. Right now there is a sinkful of silverware waiting to be washed by hand. I have been having problems with my blood pressure dropping all week. And I can't stand for a long period of time. The silverware will get washed today. I use paper plates mostly. So that helps to cut down on the dishwashing. If I were in better health, it would take me about an hour to clean the whole apartment. The kitchen is the easiest to clean. Mainly because I throw my food in the oven or microwave. All garbage goes down the disposal, except for bones. I use paper towels for hand wiping and wiping dry the counter tops. I think I have only two dish towels. I never take them out. 

I have the Shark steam cleaner. I plug it in and clean any floor spots right away. It sits in the kitchen. If any pan goes into the sink, it gets filled with hot water. Makes cleaning much easier. 

I equate cleaning the kitchen and bathroom together. Because those are the two rooms that will create the most health problems. I clean the kitchen first, then the bathroom. For some strange reason, I find myself cleaning the bathtub even if I haven't taken a shower since the last time. I usually clean it right after I take a shower. Then I clean it again the next day before I take a shower. I know. I am weird.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 1, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I dont exactly have a ritual, I just make sure everything is clean always. I am kind of anal about my kitchen, more so then the rest of the house. I had a cousin who had a very dirty kitchen and my brother and I would attempt to find out which dish she had cooked at the family reunions so we could avoid it. I understand that someone with a clean kitchen can refuse to wash their hands etc... but it was just the thought of it. I dont ever want anyone to think that I am dirty where they will be eating, when I cook or even to put the thought in their head when they come over!


 

After I typed this, I went into my kitchen.  I have dishes in the sink, a full dishwasher that needs emptied and my countertop needs wiped off a little bit.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have my Shark Eurpro steamer plugged in (the canister model--looks as if it is no longer available in NA). I'm getting the grunge that collects on window sills cleaned, doing the inside windows, and then will attack the bathroom. I agree, Addie, when you've had a virus or bacteria enter your life, you get more anal about things. I wish I could buy bleach and vinegar in 55 gal drums...


----------



## chopper (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I would like to hire you CWS to clean my kitchen. I cleaned the kitchen from last nights dinner this morning. It seems my kitchen is never closed for the night either.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

chopper said:


> I think I would like to hire you CWS to clean my kitchen. I cleaned the kitchen from last nights dinner this morning. It seems my kitchen is never closed for the night either.


It is raining today--so can't get out to the farm and the garden. Tomorrow. So, time to do some of the stuff I didn't do when I took the house back. Grunge in the window sills is one of those things...


----------



## chopper (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> It is raining today--so can't get out to the farm and the garden. Tomorrow. So, time to do some of the stuff I didn't do when I took the house back. Grunge in the window sills is one of those things...



I really do need to adopt you or something. I'm not sure if I want all of the girls though.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 1, 2012)

My house looks terrible--in the summer, I am outside until dark, unless it rains.  And of course, it has not rained enough to keep me inside this summer.  The kitchen is pretty clean, my Mom runs the vacuum once in a while, and I de-clutter as I zoom thru getting dressed in the morning.  But any real cleaning has to wait til the garden is put to bed in the fall.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hear you, SG. I spot clean--today it was the window sills (having the steamer makes it an easy task). The IRoomba is running around right now. I'll steam the floors and then head out to the farm once the girls go to bed. They will be locked down tomorrow, so I have to make sure they have enough food and water before I can leave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a kitchen???


----------



## blissful (Aug 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a kitchen???




I have a ritual at the end of the day:
1. Turn out the lights leaving the oven fan light on for burglars.

That pretty much covers it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

blissful said:


> I have a ritual at the end of the day:
> 1. Turn out the lights leaving the oven fan light on for burglars.
> 
> That pretty much covers it.



Kinda like the car I left unlocked hoping someone would steal the cassette player...


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2012)

I clean as I go, and pretty much try to have a clean kitchen when I wake up in the morning.  It doesn't always end up that way, but pretty close.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

as long as I can find the coffee pot...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> I clean as I go, and pretty much try to have a clean kitchen when I wake up in the morning.  It doesn't always end up that way, but pretty close.


That's the root of my problem--I do not want to wake up and have to clean the kitchen before I can have breakfast. I also do not want to come back from being at the farm and have to clean the kitchen before I can process any of the produce I've brought back. I just can't get motivated in the morning if I have to tackle the kitchen first. I too clean as I go, but I certainly don't remove the burner rings and clean under them while I'm cooking, that is s/thing I do at the end of the day, right before I close the kitchen for the night...I leave the light over the stove on so I won't trip over a Saint Bernard in the dark...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> I clean as I go, and pretty much try to have a clean kitchen when I wake up in the morning.  It doesn't always end up that way, but pretty close.



We are the same Cheryl and we always do the dishes and have the kitchen clean before going to bed


----------

